# Do wireless remotes work from behind camera ?



## bitm2007 (Apr 27, 2016)

My Canon 5D Mark 2 has fallen from my tripod head to the ground (approximately 4 foot), damaging the pins in the remote socket. The camera is insured but the policy has a £200 ($300 ish) excess charge, so i'm looking into alternative methods of firing the shutter. A wireless remote seemed like the obvious solution, but do any wireless remotes (RC-1, RC-5 or RC-6 etc) work from behind the camera ?


----------



## Maximilian (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi bitm2007!

The mentioned wireless remotes (RC-1, RC-5 or RC-6) are infrared remotes. 
The receiver diode is on the front of your camera, so normally they will not work from behind the camera.

If you have a IR reflecting element in front of the camera like a mirror or window it would work. 
Sometimes even a wall could do so, if the batteries are fresh (tried that myself with a RC-1).

So it seems they are no solution to your problem.
But you could also buy a IR repeater if that would work for you.


----------



## SalAlexander (Apr 27, 2016)

I sometimes use the canon wireless remote with my 5D3 from behind, and it's a bit of a hit and miss. I wouldn't rely on it


----------



## Valvebounce (Apr 27, 2016)

Hi bitm. 
As mentioned from behind, indoors hit and miss, outside miss, but is there any reason for not reaching a hand with remote in front and pointing the remote at the sensor under the release button, I regularly do this if I'm doing landscape on a tripod.
I was going to suggest a 2.4ghz battery grip with remote, but I just checked and it looks like they don't do one for the 5DII, plus a grip on a tripod is not a great idea unless you are mounting the lens foot on the head. 

Is the repair costly enough to invoke insurance, some of the cameras have the remote, USB etc. as a daughter board easily replaced without too much hassle or cost. Of course others have mentioned here in the past falls like that shifting the AF sensor as evidenced by a large increase in AFMA values so it might be worth having a thorough check done on the camera. 
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham.


----------



## slclick (Apr 27, 2016)

I've gone to using my triggers as a wireless remote as opposed to dedicated remotes for shutters. Dual purpose, great selection...the only thing I am missing out on is the Intervalometer function.


----------



## niteclicks (Apr 27, 2016)

If you or someone you know are handy with a solder iron, remove the diode on the remote and put it on an extension of wire and tape it to the sensor on the camera you could probably go several feet . I assume the camera landed on the cable plugged into the camera and pushed the connector into the body ?


----------



## midluk (Apr 27, 2016)

slclick said:


> I've gone to using my triggers as a wireless remote as opposed to dedicated remotes for shutters. Dual purpose, great selection...the only thing I am missing out on is the Intervalometer function.


I also thought about suggesting the use of two parts of RT flash equipment (e.g. ST-E3-RT) as a remote. But it seems like the 5D2 does not support remote trigger through the flash directly but needs an additional cable plugging into the normal remote trigger input, so this will not work here.


----------



## Mt Spokane Photography (Apr 27, 2016)

A local repairman could probably replace the 3 pin jack, You can purchase the part on ebay for under $20 in the us.

http://www.ebay.com/itm/CANON-DIGITAL-REBEL-5D-Mark-II-Remote-Control-Jack-Part-NEW-CB3-3374-/360844364805?hash=item5404000c05:g:LxEAAOxyRhBS6DWk


----------



## bitm2007 (May 1, 2016)

> Is the repair costly enough to invoke insurance, some of the cameras have the remote, USB etc. as a daughter board easily replaced without too much hassle or cost. Of course others have mentioned here in the past falls like that shifting the AF sensor as evidenced by a large increase in AFMA values so it might be worth having a thorough check done on the camera.
> Good luck.



Thanks Guy's

I've since discovered damage to the Hot Shoe, and the back LCD screen isn't working. So i've informed the insurance company, who have asked me to sent it to a Canon Service Centre for a quote.


----------



## Valvebounce (May 2, 2016)

Hi bitm. 
Here's hoping you have sufficient cover (new for old) and they write off your camera and you get a MKIII or substantial lump towards a 1Dx!  or the old one repaired if that is what you prefer. 
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. 



bitm2007 said:


> > Is the repair costly enough to invoke insurance, some of the cameras have the remote, USB etc. as a daughter board easily replaced without too much hassle or cost. Of course others have mentioned here in the past falls like that shifting the AF sensor as evidenced by a large increase in AFMA values so it might be worth having a thorough check done on the camera.
> > Good luck.
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## bitm2007 (May 2, 2016)

[quoteHi bitm. 
Here's hoping you have sufficient cover (new for old) and they write off your camera and you get a MKIII or substantial lump towards a 1Dx!  or the old one repaired if that is what you prefer. 
Good luck. 

Cheers, Graham. ][/quote]

Hoping for the repair, as the cover isn't new for old. If it's a lump sum, it's going to be a tricky decision with the MKIV expected in August. Think i'd probable get a 6D as a stop gap, over a used 5D MkII or a MkIII, then get either the MKIV or the 6D II sometime next year. As a Landscape photographer I doubt I'd miss the additional features of the 5D series.


----------

